# .243 coyote loads



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im looking for some good .243 coyote loads.

Already have a couple to try but the more the merrier!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

You won't like this but this is what I have used for many years. I have tried others and went back. This powder is hard to work with, but it's clean and works.

87 gr Sierra Varminter
35 gr 4895
CCI 200 primer.
These have worked very well in several guns and I seem to get very little damage. Usually no tracking involved. Confirmed kills from 15-350 yards.


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Feb 21, 2006)

I personaly like the Hornady 58gr V max. One hole groups and little plet damage. Dead Dogs.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I had just the opposite with the 58's. Accuracy was awesome, but dead dogs, NOPE. Too may lost with very little blood trail. Maybe bad shots, maybe not. Probably not, sitting, rest, standing shots. Also not my first Coyote. I know things happen, but I switched back to my 85 load and problem solved.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I think gonna give it an honest go with the 87 grain V-max to begin with. Play around with H380 first as thats what I have on hand for the .22-250 (if it works, great, I only need one powder on hand). If not, than ill have to do some more experimenting.

Been hearing lots of good stuff about that 87 grainer. Not a fan of v-max bullets in the lighter, .22 cal sizes, (to thin a jacket and not enough base for coyotes in my opinion, to much surface splash, just not as "beefy" as the Noslers) but maybe these 6mm 87 grainers are more substantial.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't currently have a .243, but I have been loading Coyote Ammo for a buddy now for several years. He is shooting an old Remington Model 660 .243 with a 20" Barrel. The load he is using uses 55gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips loaded with Hodgdon Varget. If I remember right we are like 1 1/2 grains under max, but that load shoots awesome in his .243. He has shot several Coyotes with the load and has no complaints at all.

Larry


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Either the 87g Vmax
or 
Berger 87g Match.

They both work very well.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

BBJ

I am still tinkering, but I have shot two deer and two coyotes this year with an 87 grain Hornady BTHP. Next I am going to experiment a bit with Sierra 85 BTHP. I'm trying to find a deer/coyote combo round.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I prefer my carbon express/magnus stinger combo at just under 500 grains for deer.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I use Sierra 85 BTHP game kings and IMR 4350 in my 243.It is all I have used for over 29 years. It does a great job on deer and youtes. Shot crows with it before I got the swift and they just poof in a cloud of feathers. They are still resonable priced here too.

 Al


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

55 gr ballistic tips pushed very fast kill coyotes like a bolt of lightning. Also remember Sierra's 60gr HP has been killing them very efficiently for decades.


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

I have shot hundreds of Coyotes with the 58gr Vmax and they are deadly. I would not use anything else. At about 3825fps there is no hold over out to 325yds.


----------

